# Suggest few good multiplayer games ( Hamachi Supported )



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys we friends wana play multiplayer games thru wifi with hamachi ....

wht games are good .. please suggest few ...

currently we are playing c.s 1.6 

not many here have graphic cards...

can u guys suggest few good multiplayer games ( <2 GB size ) and works along with hamachi...


----------



## REY619 (Dec 10, 2008)

Urban Terror FTW!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 10, 2008)

how big is it ??


----------



## REY619 (Dec 10, 2008)

708.57 MB!!
*www.gamershell.com/download_22561.shtml


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 10, 2008)

thnks....REY619

dude .. how about team fortress , unreal tournaments and all ??

is there any strategic multiplyer ??


----------



## finalblur (May 3, 2009)

Dude urban terror doesnt need hamachi at all. Its a free game, you can play normally online. Unless you want to create a private server for only you and friends.
What about some simpler games? Like a fun 2d action game?
Ive been trying soldat but i heard it doesnt run well with hamachi. Otherwise its a great game. Ive yet to install hamachi.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 3, 2009)

^^
Old Bump.


----------



## themadman (May 3, 2009)

Titan quest
Diablo
Flatout 
counter strike
team fortress

Hamachi supports any game.


----------



## Anom (May 29, 2009)

Battlefield 1942


----------

